# 8MS G2G for gaming?



## Jack1n (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a friend who needs a new monitor and i was thinking about this one:
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...ynoteSearch&baynote_bnrank=0&baynote_irrank=0

But it has 8ms gray to gray so isent that slow for gaming?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 22, 2012)

Jack1n said:


> I have a friend who needs a new monitor and i was thinking about this one:
> http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...ynoteSearch&baynote_bnrank=0&baynote_irrank=0
> 
> But it has 8ms gray to gray so isent that slow for gaming?



Not itll be fine Typically IPS are 6ms to 8ms. Ill take the better colors, for the slower ms any day. Its not even noticable.


----------



## Sinzia (Dec 22, 2012)

Should be fine as well, I used to have a 8 ms GtG TN panel a while back and it was fine then.


----------



## McSteel (Dec 22, 2012)

Grey-to-Grey is actually the worst-case scenario, and 8ms = 125 FPS, and seeing how the panel will only show 60 FPS, technically you would see no difference between 2, 5, 8, 12, and 16 ms response times. What you actually need to know is the processing time, because the final lag will be panel response + MCU processing time. According to this, for example (there are more reviews out there), this monitor is more than suitable for gaming.


----------



## alentor (Dec 23, 2012)

Just played BF3 on this monitor. It's amazing, in my opinion it's even a bit too bright. Great monitor!


----------



## AsRock (Dec 23, 2012)

If it was BtoW i would say go for it..  But GtoG hell no as  i have sent way to many monitors back to newegg just for the same reason..

Main issue was with dark games like Fallout 3 every so often  i would notice the delay.. How ever like others have pointed out there is more to it than just the color to color ms.

My eye's are very sensitive even back in the day when people used CRT's i could not use any thing less than 85hz.


----------



## repman244 (Dec 23, 2012)

McSteel said:


> Grey-to-Grey is actually the worst-case scenario



Worst case scenario is black to white, you can have a GTG of 5ms, but black to white of 25ms.

You can look here how the response time changes across the range: http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/speccontent.htm#response time


----------



## McSteel (Dec 23, 2012)

Full Black to Full White is the best case, when overdrive is active, because the panel control applies a greater voltage than is actually required for the full turn of the crystals, which makes them reorient quicker than usual. This is why there exists something called "RTC overshoot" - the panel logic aiming for 70% white first goes to 100% white, then dials down the voltage enough that the value comes down to 70%. Going down in brightness is actually slower for most panels than going up, especially when you're going up on steroids. Going from 30% white to 70% white and back is the worst case scenario because it renders RTC/Overdrive pretty much useless.


----------



## WarhammerTX (Dec 23, 2012)

I have this monitor and yes the color is fantastic and I havent seen any lag yet in any game here is a good review http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_u2312hm.htm


----------



## xenocide (Dec 24, 2012)

With the insanely low input delay that monitor has it's excellent for gaming.


----------

